# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  [Tags] Impossibilit d'ajouter des tags  un post cr

## yahiko

Bonjour,

En crant un article sur mon blog forum, j'ai oubli d'ajouter les tags.
Or, en essayant de modifier un article, il est impossible d'ajouter/supprimer/modifier les tags.

Cette fonctionnalit pourrait-elle tre rajoute svp ?

 ::merci::

----------


## kolodz

En fait tu peux !
Ce n'est pas super logique dans la disposition mais sur la ligne "Tags:" au survole tu as :

avec l'inscription suivante :



> Ajouter / Modifier les tags


Donc tu peux, mais pas en ditant ton billet. Simplement directement sur ton billet !

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## yahiko

Ah ou... Il ne fallait pas diter l'article...  ::aie:: 
Vaut mieux en rire  ::mouarf:: 

Merci  toi  :;):

----------

